# what is the best layout boat???



## rnelson5 (Sep 13, 2013)

I want to hear about your layout boat both pros and cons or any that you have hunted out of. I am looking at the mighty layout boats but want to hear any and all experiences. It would be sweet to get a layout boat of sort that you could possibly put a trolling motor on if you wanted to.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 13, 2013)

I saw one for sale on the classified section.... Looked pretty sweet


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 13, 2013)

MLB classic kevlar.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 13, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> MLB classic kevlar.



Is that what is in your avatar?


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 14, 2013)

That is a glass Classic in my avatar.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 14, 2013)

I noticed that they are literally double the price but half the weight. I just dont know if i can drop 2200 plus shipping on one right now. I may just have to go with the glass and deal with the weight.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 14, 2013)

The kevlar version is awesome but ridiculously priced. The glass box is easy to puncture so keep a fiberglass repair kit with you.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 14, 2013)

I hunt out of my kayak with a cover.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dang if it is that easy to puncture i might reconsider.......


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 14, 2013)

There are tricks to protecting it. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got a ufo Erie. Seems like it will work well. But I have not hunted out of it yet.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is what we use.







Its a Erie...This will be the third season hunting out of it and it still looks brand new...It gets plenty of use.Our tender boat has a special made rack for transport,We use two VHF radios between the layout and tender,a diver flag to flag divers and a 14X14 red flag to warn any boats.We've had divers near inches from the cockpit as they are working the blocks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cool. Fooled those ringers anyway. What is the weight like on that erie?


----------



## Canvasback27 (Sep 16, 2013)

It is 75 lbs.Had to put my boy in it on the last day of the season last year on one of our local lakes which was shot out..Ringers would not get near a cattail bed nor get near the shoreline...A lot of irritated hunters that morning as he was the only one shooting.
I will try and look for some photos where we've busted redheads,canvasbacks,bluebills,mottled ducks,teal,wigeon and pintails.
The puddlers are oblivious to it as much as the divers which was a surprise to me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ya the puddlers i would have thought would be weary of it. I am trying to settle on one but there is definitely one in my future.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Sep 16, 2013)

You will no doubt be happy when you get one.
http://www.waterfowl-works.com/decoys.htm


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 16, 2013)

hunted out of mine Saturday for the first time, think it oughta be deadly


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 16, 2013)

Darby what brand do you have or did you make one?


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 16, 2013)

I hunt out of a Hellbender.  Its not a true layout boat but Im 6'3" and it works for me.  I just throw 2 grass mats over it and go to town.  They get close enough to blister em.


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 16, 2013)

a few of us put in a order for these erie boats and just got em a few weeks ago. Should have got the canvas instead of the plastic, im going to find some way to change it out.


----------



## Delane01 (Oct 2, 2013)

One without a hole in the bottom. Smart A-- answer for all the serious ones given before. I made a hybrid. It works great and is very easy to hide.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 4, 2013)

*Nice boat*



Canvasback27 said:


> Here is what we use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be a real killer.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 4, 2013)

4 rivers. Had 3 and loved them all
You can paddle one for miles with no problem.


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 4, 2013)

I have hunted out of MLBs, 4 Rivers and a Bobcat ( I owned the Bobcat). Out of the three, I liked the 4 Rivers the best. Using that thing in a rice field is awesome


----------



## cowhornedspike (Oct 5, 2013)

The very best layout boat is one that belongs to a buddy who will let you borrow it...seriously.


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad this thread was started. Ive been looking at layouts myself. A few questions about the Erie though. It looks so low profile that water may come over the sides. Do you need to really watch weather conditions ( wind) before taking on the water and capsizing it? Im looking at two large lakes to use it on, should that be a concern? How do you transport decoys? Are you setting them out with another boat and then dropping the layout in? I hunt by myself a lot, id kind like to paddle or troll out to where ill be hunting. Last, im guessing you want to use the grayish color because it looks like the water?


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 6, 2013)

If you plan on paddling out i would go with a boat like the four rivers. I am still researching whic would be best for my needs right now. There is just no such thing as a "do all" boat. Any of you guys with a four rivers ever use it in open water? I went to their website and they call it a layout boat but all the pics i see it tucked into grass.


----------



## carolinaboy (Oct 7, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I want to hear about your layout boat both pros and cons or any that you have hunted out of. I am looking at the mighty layout boats but want to hear any and all experiences. It would be sweet to get a layout boat of sort that you could possibly put a trolling motor on if you wanted to.



You find the birds, I will bring the layouts.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Oct 7, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Glad this thread was started. Ive been looking at layouts myself. A few questions about the Erie though. It looks so low profile that water may come over the sides. Do you need to really watch weather conditions ( wind) before taking on the water and capsizing it? Im looking at two large lakes to use it on, should that be a concern? How do you transport decoys? Are you setting them out with another boat and then dropping the layout in? I hunt by myself a lot, id kind like to paddle or troll out to where ill be hunting. Last, im guessing you want to use the grayish color because it looks like the water?



We have been in some rough weather and had no problem so far,if the waves get bad we can raise the splash guard.We do pay attention to the weather no matter what.A duck is not worth loosing your life over.
We have a special rack built on our Grizzly 1754 to carry our layout off shore.We have VHF radios,have a black flag in the layout to flag divers and a red flag to warn other boaters.The Erie is light and easy to get off the tender boat rack and back on.Yes the gray color is used to try and match the water.


----------

